# Work wanted in MN



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm looking for plowing to do west of the Twin Cities. I live an hour west of MPLS in Waconia and have a 01 Dodge w/ 8' plow, great driveway rig, good for small to medium sized lots too.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope you hear something soon, you guy's are going to get hit with snow next week. best of luck to ya.


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, bring it on!


----------



## lisa40622 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey dcwn I sent you a message. We need some plowing done and we live in Waconia. We need it sooner rather than later - we just got warning tickets for parking on the street so we need it done soon. Message me and I can give you my info. 
Thanks!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Lisa - This user lives in Waconia and could possibly help you out ---> http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=26374

He's probably listed in your local phone book as well.


----------



## lisa40622 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks! I just messaged him!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Dont want to step on any toes but if TK is not interested I'm just over in Chanhassen.


----------



## dcwn.45 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I saw your post, but there is no Pm in my mailbox.
You can call my cell, 952-913-0302.
I can get you plowed out today, give me a call
David.


----------

